# Everglades -Flamingo, 4 January



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Bob, how often do you catch Pompano in Whitewater Bay? Caught one on Sunday in some turbulent water on the side of an oyster bar.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We don't catch many, usually just a single here or there - all of them are big ones though... Once or twice we've found schools in Ponce - but once again, very rarely. When I'm thinking pomps it's over to EC....


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> This report is for the last few days of 2016 from the 26th forward. The very mild weather (so far) has kept the big tarpon around in numbers - but they were moving around a bit from day to day... We found good numbers of speckled trout whenever we looked for them - as well as the beginnings of the shallow interior shorelines sightfishing for snook and redfish.
> 
> As usual we found our share of surprises during the three days I had bookings... On that first day local angler Yuan Bing tossed a small topwater plug ( a Zara Puppy) and a laid down tree in Whitewater where we were expecting reds or snook... Five casts - no response...on the sixth cast a fifty to sixty pound shark attacked it so strongly we saw about six inches of its back in the air.... Needless to say after a short while that plug was history (and somewhere there's a five foot plus shark with a souvenir in its lip..). We did find some big tarpon later that day but all of our baits also went to sharks... Moving back inside Bing finally scored a really nice 33" snook that weighed 10lbs on the Boga before being carefully released.. Here's a pic...
> 
> ...


Hey, I dig your reports. We are planning our 3rd camping trip in the glades out of Choko for the first week of February (1/30-2/5) out at Broad River. I have never been that far. last year we got to Lostman's Five. I know you fish up that way all the time, if you see my boat, say hello.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> We don't catch many, usually just a single here or there - all of them are big ones though... Once or twice we've found schools in Ponce - but once again, very rarely. When I'm thinking pomps it's over to EC....


I know what you mean---thought this one was a permit as I was fighting it!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We were all the way up to Highlands Beach yesterday - but didn't do much... Found some nice tarpon up inside one of the many river drains a bit to the south but the conditions (muddy sweet water pushing out - killed our baits in less than a minute or two....) weren't ideal... Our best fish yesterday was a surprise sawfish, about six feet long that picked up a redfish bait...


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> We were all the way up to Highlands Beach yesterday - but didn't do much... Found some nice tarpon up inside one of the many river drains a bit to the south but the conditions (muddy sweet water pushing out - killed our baits in less than a minute or two....) weren't ideal... Our best fish yesterday was a surprise sawfish, about six feet long that picked up a redfish bait...


Thanks for the update, I am heading down to Flamingo Campground early next week and plan on staying 3-4 days. Hoping to be able to use the long rods some in protected waters, looks like an east wind all next week.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If it gets mild again (serious temp drop tonight that will have all the big tarps heading for the Gulf....) keep Mud Bay on your list of places to check out. There were big tarpon there yesterday .... but according to my source they wouldn't float up for a presentation. I long ago solved that problem with a full intermediate, big flies, and willingness to count the presentation down to the bottom (where big tarpon live when not going somewhere...) before starting the retrieve....

It's blowing now and will just keep blowing harder the next few days (I was booked Sun, Mon, Tues to fish locally (Biscayne Bay) at night and ended up cancelling... Hopefully things will work out towards the end of the week.


----------

